# Barsche im Teich



## moses (21. März 2010)

Auch wenn vielleicht schon oft als Thema gestellt, hier mein Problemchen!

Teichart: Gartenteich kein Koiteich

Teich ca. 100 qm bzw ca 100 cbm.

Besatz: 4 Kois ca. 60 - 70 cm. Ein paar Orfen ein paar Goldies und Rotfedern Bitterlinge usw. und halt jede menge Brut.


Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, die Pille kann ich den Fischen wohl nicht verschreiben also ein paar Jäger-Räuber!

Nur welche?__ Kaulbarsch-Flussbarsch oder Sonnenbarsch? Das ich aber nicht vom Regen in die Traufe komme! 


Vielleicht kann mir einer einen Tipp oder besser gleich ein passenden Fisch vermachen!

Dank

Aus Bochum


----------



## Gerd11 (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hallo Moses
 ich würde nur einen Flussbarsch nehmen 
gruss gerd


----------



## Lowmans (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hallo,


Also wir hatten auch dieses Probelm bei uns im Teich. Bei und waren es die __ Moderlieschen, die sich sehr stark vermehrt haben.

Von Barschen würde ich dir aber abraten, da die Tagsaktiv sind und sich dann zu "tode" jagen.

Besser geeignet sind Zwergwelse. Diese sind nachtaktiv und die bedienen sich dann der kleinen Fischchen.
Von denen hab ich auch 2 im Teich und sie begrenzen die Menge super.


MFG Lohmans


----------



## bodo61 (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Moin Moses,

hatte auch mal das Problem mit tausenden Blaubandbärblingen. Die Problemlöser waren drei Flußbarsche. 
Mit ca. 10 cm eingesetzt, nach 1 1/2 Jahren mit ca. 30 cm rausgeangelt. Einen __ Kaulbarsch hatte ich auch eingesetzt, aber der hat nix gebracht, lebt noch in meinem Teich und ist jetzt ca. 12 cm groß.
Ganz gute Erfolge hatte ich auch beim Giebelfang mit einer Kleinreuse aus der Bucht. Damit hatte ich etwa 100 Jungfische zwischen 3-5 cm rausgefangen.


----------



## steffenK (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hallo Moses,

wenn, dann würde ich Flussbarsch nehmen. __ Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich u.U. selbst wie blöd und fressen alles, was sich bewegt.
Barsche sind echte Jäger, d.h. sie jagen den Fischen hinterher. __ Hechte dagegen legen sich auf die Lauer und stoßen zu. Wenn sie keinen Fisch erwischen, legen sie sich eben wieder auf Lauer. Hechte werden aber zu groß für den Teich.
Ich hatte in meinem Teich selbst starke Vermehrung mit __ Moderlieschen. Ein Flussbarsch-Einsatz hat geholfen, hatte ihn aber nur ca. 1/2 Jahr drin. Inzwischen fange ich mit einer kleinen Reuse aus einem Angelshop. Köder rein, über Nacht schwimmen die Fische rein, am nächsten Morgen den integrierten Reißverschluss öffnen und ungewünschte Fische aussortieren, fertig.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Teicher (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hallo Moses,  Ich hatte seit anfang so an die 20 __ Stichlinge im Teich gehabt.  Leider im Winter 08-09 sind die alle ein gegangen.  Da waren noch 10-15 Goldies bis 12cm. und jeder menge __ Moderlieschen. (sind auch verschwunden)  Was ich sagen wollte, die stichlinge haben die andere Fische im grenzen gehalten.  Stichlinge sind Räuber und fressen was sie erwischen und was sie im Maul bekommen von Fischlaich über Fischlarven und Kaulquappen und auch diverse Inseckten, wie gesagt, was sie erwischen.  Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hi,

__ Flußbarsch könnten sich zwar auch im Teich vermehren, haben aber dabei den entscheidenden Vorteil das ihre Gelege kaum zu übersehen sind. Das sind größere gitterartige Gallertebänder die dann an Pflanzen oder Geäst abgesetzt werden. Da hat Mann/Frau dann auch etwas Zeit sie zu entfernen (die Jungen brauchen ein paar Tage bis zum Schlupf)

@Bodo Ein einzelner __ Kaulbarsch bringt auch nicht viel mehr wie ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch. Der frißt hauptsächlich Laich oder Jungbrut in Bodennähe, ist ja ein schlechter Schwimmer, bei größeren Fischchen ist er schnell satt und muß erst mal verdauen

MfG Frank


----------



## moses (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Ich denk ein einzelner Flussbarsch und ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch wäre nicht schlecht! 

Vielleicht hat einer einen in guten Händen abzugeben 

Raum Bochum usw. wäre Toll


----------



## Boxerfan (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Hei, 
ich habe das Problem mit reichlichem Rotfedernachwuchs durch 2 Albinowelse gelöst. Die beiden waren 10 cm lang und sind jetzt nach ca 3 Jahren zwischen 60 und 70 cm lang. Halten die Rotfedern gut im Griff

Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## moses (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Barsche im Teich*

Und alles andere auch 
Die Räuber sollten Fische ab ca. 15 cm da lassen wo sie sind, im Teich und nicht Fressen!


----------

